# Harbor Freight Powder Paints



## onthewater102 (May 23, 2019)

Anybody out there painting jigs with the powder paints available from harbor freight? Right now it looks like you can only get white or black matt - so I was curious if the white has a gloss finish or if it's flat as well.

Are they comparable finishes to the pro tec in terms of durability?


----------

